# Brenda's dad has passed



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sad news this morning. Crystal posted on FB: 
"Our dear friend Brenda's (Maglily on SM and mom to Jodi) father passed away a few hours ago. Brenda and her family were all there with him and their mother this past week or so. It's been a hard few weeks. Brenda's mom just had surgery. Please keep Brenda and her family in your thoughts and prayers."

I'll pass along information on the arrangements, once they've been made. Brenda has been such a wonderful friend to so many of us. Her dad has been ill for quite some time. I know we all join in sending her virtual hugs and sympathies to her family. :grouphug:Save​


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this. It is hard on families in times like this. Hugs to Brenda and Jodi.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Very sad. I know he has been struggling for quite a while. Brenda - you have my sympathy and thoughts.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Ohhh that is such sad news! I will be keeping Brenda and her entire family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Sue for letting us know!
Sweet Brenda---know that we are w/you in our thoughts & prayers & love. Losing a dad is one of the hardest assignments of life, especially for girls. :crying: May you find peace & comfort in memories shared. There is never a way to get ready for such a loss, even if we know it is imminent. Only last night I found my own dad's obituary as I am sorting photos & memories at the moment---and it hit me afresh how devastating it was to lose him. So I send you much love & many prayers for your family.:grouphug:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry Brenda. I knew he was ill, but it's always so hard to say goodbye. Hugs and Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Brenda I am so sorry. 

Heavenly Father we come to you with sadness in our hearts for our dear friend Brenda and her mom and siblings. Lord bring peace as they prepare the funeral. I ask Lord especially for Brenda's mom she has been through so very much with her own health, comfort her now and in the days to come. May others come and lend their help to this precious family. Hold Brenda close to your heart. For I ask this in the name of Jesus Christ. Amen


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Thank you Sue and Marie!

Dear Brenda,
How lucky you are having your Father as long as you did! Sad to say but you'll miss him every day for the rest of your life. I know. 

I commend you, my beautiful friend. You've done everything right. It's kind of like an honor to take care of your Parents, don't you think? Please accept my condolences. I pray your Mother is as well as she can possibly be, poor thing. I wish you, your sisters and brother peace. 
Love you. 
Xoxoxoxoxo 

https://youtu.be/nHdrO1MQfVs


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Brenda, you and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry Brenda.. Sending love and prayers to you and your family


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Brenda, your life has been so hard these past months. With your father passing, it seems like it is like a double edged sword....so incredibly sad for you and your family, and at the same time finally peace and pain free for your dad.

I sure don't look forward to the day i lose my dad....can't even think about it.

If you feel the need to get away (literally) please come visit me, we can sit and walk on the beach.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Brenda, thinking of you and your family early this morning. May you be blessed with comfort and peace ... you have always been such a loving and devoted daughter to your beloved father.

Sending love and hugs your way.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sue, Addison, Walter, Denise, Sandi, Sherry, Paula, Kerry, Maggie, Michelle, Pat and Marie, 

thank you so much for all your kind words and prayers. It's means a lot to me. I am not too, too upset, maybe that will come later. Maybe I'm too tired. The worse part is over and it feels like the rest is the easier part, which I thought would be dreadful.
Yes I agree Kerry, it was an honour to care for Dad and for each day of the kitchen calendar, since December, I wrote my name on the days I was home with Mom and Dad. Looking back, I don't think I could have been there more often and when I was there it was 24/7, so that feels good. In the last couple of years Dad started to say "I love you" which was understood but still, good to hear. And he was not shy to say it, Mom might answer "you too". So when he couldn't talk well, that was enough to say or hear. I feel like nothing is left unsaid because that's pretty much all we need to know.

love to all as we each go through our own struggles XOXO


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Brenda, I'm so sorry for your loss. I remember when I lost my Dad 16 years ago. He had been sick and in pain for a long time and when his time came, I was very sad for my Mom, my sister and myself, but I was happy for him. He was finally free and without pain. I still miss him everyday and very often would love to be able to talk to him about something. Sending love and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Brenda - it's so important to feel you have no regrets and it sounds like it's well justified. You were there for him so much (and your mom), you spent quality (yeah I know it sounds corny) time that many people don't get to do as adults with their parents and their busy lives, and I think that act of love and care enabled your dad to voice his love for you as he hadn't before. That's all a blessing. I lost my dad when I was six, too young to know him, so I always tell everyone to cherish their parents, make amends and realize the good ways their parents shaped their lives. You are such an accomplished woman, smart, caring, funny,devoted to friends and family. I'm sure at least some of those came from your dad. Please give your family my condolences and love. :grouphug:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

I am so sorry Brenda to hear about your Dad.
It sounds as though you were a great and loving daughter and he knew your love in return.
My Father also has told me more ...later in life...that he loves me. Having lost my mother when I was a teenager, I know how precious those words can be. He is getting old now and needs help more often. It is a blessing to be able to help him as he once cared for me. Those memories will comfort you in the days to come.
I am so sorry for your loss. 
I hope your Mother recovers from her surgery and your family and friends ease your pain.
Remember the good times, the laughter and the "I love yous"
Big hugs and prayers for you, Jodi and your family.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Maglily said:


> Sue, Addison, Walter, Denise, Sandi, Sherry, Paula, Kerry, Maggie, Michelle, Pat and Marie,
> 
> thank you so much for all your kind words and prayers. It's means a lot to me. I am not too, too upset, maybe that will come later. Maybe I'm too tired. The worse part is over and it feels like the rest is the easier part, which I thought would be dreadful.
> Yes I agree Kerry, it was an honour to care for Dad and for each day of the kitchen calendar, since December, I wrote my name on the days I was home with Mom and Dad. Looking back, I don't think I could have been there more often and when I was there it was 24/7, so that feels good. In the last couple of years Dad started to say "I love you" which was understood but still, good to hear. And he was not shy to say it, Mom might answer "you too". So when he couldn't talk well, that was enough to say or hear. I feel like nothing is left unsaid because that's pretty much all we need to know.
> ...



God bless you Brenda! You have your heart and mind right where it should be! Thank you for sharing. Much love and prayers for continued peace and comfort during this difficult for you and your family!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Maglily said:


> Sue, Addison, Walter, Denise, Sandi, Sherry, Paula, Kerry, Maggie, Michelle, Pat and Marie,
> 
> thank you so much for all your kind words and prayers. It's means a lot to me. I am not too, too upset, maybe that will come later. Maybe I'm too tired. The worse part is over and it feels like the rest is the easier part, which I thought would be dreadful.
> Yes I agree Kerry, it was an honour to care for Dad and for each day of the kitchen calendar, since December, I wrote my name on the days I was home with Mom and Dad. Looking back, I don't think I could have been there more often and when I was there it was 24/7, so that feels good. In the last couple of years Dad started to say "I love you" which was understood but still, good to hear. And he was not shy to say it, Mom might answer "you too". So when he couldn't talk well, that was enough to say or hear. I feel like nothing is left unsaid because that's pretty much all we need to know.
> ...


 
Brenda I remember when my momma was fighting for her life, it was stressful and so tiring, I was so thankful I was always close to momma but not so much with my daddy. When momma went home to heaven I was relieved, no more pain. It took me weeks to get rested physical and mentally. It was so hard saying goodbye to momma, I still miss her, she went home in March 1995, even now something will remind me of her and I wish she was here. Your dad and my daddy were very similar, it wasn't until my mom went home that my daddy would tell us that he loved us, he would always say I love a love a you.
How's your mom doing?


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Brenda, just seeing this now. I'm so sorry to hear about your Dad. :grouphug:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Brenda, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I just wanted to take the time to thank you individually for your kind words to me when Dad passed away. Your kindness and friendship is truly appreciated.



Snowbody said:


> Sad news this morning. Crystal posted on FB:
> "Our dear friend Brenda's (Maglily on SM and mom to Jodi) father passed away a few hours ago. Brenda and her family were all there with him and their mother this past week or so. It's been a hard few weeks. Brenda's mom just had surgery. Please keep Brenda and her family in your thoughts and prayers."
> 
> I'll pass along information on the arrangements, once they've been made. Brenda has been such a wonderful friend to so many of us. Her dad has been ill for quite some time. I know we all join in sending her virtual hugs and sympathies to her family. :grouphug:Save​



Thank you so much for posting this Sue (and Crystal), my SM friends have been for me when I needed it most. I've replied to all already but I can reply individually now and let you know how much your messages mean to me.



jane and addison said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. It is hard on families in times like this. Hugs to Brenda and Jodi.


Thank you so much Addison, I know you are hurting too. Hugs to you too.



wkomorow said:


> Very sad. I know he has been struggling for quite a while. Brenda - you have my sympathy and thoughts.


Thank you Walter, I know you have had such a sad loss too.



Aviannah's Mom said:


> Ohhh that is such sad news! I will be keeping Brenda and her entire family in my thoughts and prayers.


Thank you so much! your thoughts and prayers are felt all these miles away.



edelweiss said:


> Thank you Sue for letting us know!
> Sweet Brenda---know that we are w/you in our thoughts & prayers & love. Losing a dad is one of the hardest assignments of life, especially for girls. :crying: May you find peace & comfort in memories shared. There is never a way to get ready for such a loss, even if we know it is imminent. Only last night I found my own dad's obituary as I am sorting photos & memories at the moment---and it hit me afresh how devastating it was to lose him. So I send you much love & many prayers for your family.:grouphug:


Thank you Sandi, what I find hardest is thinking he was afraid finding out he was sick again. Everyone has to deal with things alone, it's just how it is even though friends and family do as much as they can to help ease this.




sherry said:


> I'm so sorry Brenda. I knew he was ill, but it's always so hard to say goodbye. Hugs and Prayers for you and your family.


Thank you so much, he had such a good long life so that is a blessing. He was involved with baseball and hockey as a boy growing up, loved baseball through the years, loved hunting, fishing and boating. He took care of his mother when his father died when he was 17. He had a cabin and kids and grandkids that loved to do things with him. He loved to read and read all sorts of things, gardening, science and history, sports, the Farmers Almanac! He was an accountant by trade and well respected at work. All good things! He was not perfect mind you, but maybe that kept us in check, he had a bark but no bite! lol, if only I knew he was such a softie when we were teenagers I would have been much more brave and not worried about getting in trouble. LOL. He was not one for chit chat or easy conversations, and after too many questions he would be impatient, but for the big stuff you knew he was there and there was no question that you were welcome at home and he would help you with anything and that what was his, was yours. And he of course knew we were there for anything he needed too.



Matilda's mommy said:


> Brenda I am so sorry.
> 
> Heavenly Father we come to you with sadness in our hearts for our dear friend Brenda and her mom and siblings. Lord bring peace as they prepare the funeral. I ask Lord especially for Brenda's mom she has been through so very much with her own health, comfort her now and in the days to come. May others come and lend their help to this precious family. Hold Brenda close to your heart. For I ask this in the name of Jesus Christ. Amen



Thank you so much for your beautiful prayer Paula. We felt it!



KAG said:


> Thank you Sue and Marie!
> 
> Dear Brenda,
> How lucky you are having your Father as long as you did! Sad to say but you'll miss him every day for the rest of your life. I know.
> ...





maggieh said:


> Brenda, you and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.


thank you so much Maggie. I know you have been through this.



michellerobison said:


> I'm so sorry Brenda.. Sending love and prayers to you and your family


Thank you so much for your love and prayers Michelle. Hugs to you and Al.



The A Team said:


> Brenda, your life has been so hard these past months. With your father passing, it seems like it is like a double edged sword....so incredibly sad for you and your family, and at the same time finally peace and pain free for your dad.
> 
> I sure don't look forward to the day i lose my dad....can't even think about it.
> 
> If you feel the need to get away (literally) please come visit me, we can sit and walk on the beach.


Thank you so much Pat. You have been through so much too in the past few years and had so much loss. You are an inspiration as are many friends here. 
I love what you and your Dad have, it's so special and I'm so happy he is doing so well. I love that he rides his bike and is enjoying life with you. 

And thank you too for your offer to visit, I would love that. I'll give that some serious thought!



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Brenda, thinking of you and your family early this morning. May you be blessed with comfort and peace ... you have always been such a loving and devoted daughter to your beloved father.
> 
> Thank you Marie, Felix and Snowball. Loving thoughts and prayers from friends are getting me through it all. XO
> 
> Sending love and hugs your way.





maggie's mommy said:


> Brenda, I'm so sorry for your loss. I remember when I lost my Dad 16 years ago. He had been sick and in pain for a long time and when his time came, I was very sad for my Mom, my sister and myself, but I was happy for him. He was finally free and without pain. I still miss him everyday and very often would love to be able to talk to him about something. Sending love and prayers for you and your family.


Thank you! you know how it feels, it's a relief that there is finally peace and no suffering. I'm sorry for your loss too.



Snowbody said:


> Brenda - it's so important to feel you have no regrets and it sounds like it's well justified. You were there for him so much (and your mom), you spent quality (yeah I know it sounds corny) time that many people don't get to do as adults with their parents and their busy lives, and I think that act of love and care enabled your dad to voice his love for you as he hadn't before. That's all a blessing. I lost my dad when I was six, too young to know him, so I always tell everyone to cherish their parents, make amends and realize the good ways their parents shaped their lives. You are such an accomplished woman, smart, caring, funny,devoted to friends and family. I'm sure at least some of those came from your dad. Please give your family my condolences and love. :grouphug:


Thank you Sue. You know Dad lost his birth parents when he was 11/2 (his Mom died of TB, and his father died when he was about 6 also). His Dad brought him to his sister's house when he was about 2 years old to be raised by her and her husband, they had no kids of their own (and his adoptive father died when Dad was 17).
He was raised apart from his older brother, but they knew each other growing up. He has always longed for his birth mother too. He called out 'Momma' towards the end. What a strong bond it is.
Thank you for all your kind words and prayers. XO. I think you have a lot of your Dad in you because so much is learned in those first few years, it has shaped you in ways you may not realize.




Pooh's mommy said:


> I am so sorry Brenda to hear about your Dad.
> It sounds as though you were a great and loving daughter and he knew your love in return.
> My Father also has told me more ...later in life...that he loves me. Having lost my mother when I was a teenager, I know how precious those words can be. He is getting old now and needs help more often. It is a blessing to be able to help him as he once cared for me. Those memories will comfort you in the days to come.
> I am so sorry for your loss.
> ...


Thank you so much too. Knowing your parents as adults is a blessing and caring for them like you are doing, and being able to talk freely, yes, that's special and comforting.




Aviannah's Mom said:


> God bless you Brenda! You have your heart and mind right where it should be! Thank you for sharing. Much love and prayers for continued peace and comfort during this difficult for you and your family!


Aww, thank you. I appreciate your prayers and comforting words.



Matilda's mommy said:


> Brenda I remember when my momma was fighting for her life, it was stressful and so tiring, I was so thankful I was always close to momma but not so much with my daddy. When momma went home to heaven I was relieved, no more pain. It took me weeks to get rested physical and mentally. It was so hard saying goodbye to momma, I still miss her, she went home in March 1995, even now something will remind me of her and I wish she was here. Your dad and my daddy were very similar, it wasn't until my mom went home that my daddy would tell us that he loved us, he would always say I love a love a you.
> How's your mom doing?


Thank you Paula, Mom is doing really well after her surgery. She was released on the 5th day, when they said they expected a 10-14 day hospital stay. They didn't know how strong my Mom is. Even though she was motivated to get home to Dad, I think she still would have been released earlier than expected. I'm sorry about your Momma and smiling to know your Daddy told you he loved you, that's wonderful, just like my Dad did. I dread losing my mother, she is so special to me, but still I'm thankful that she already has 89 years! and almost all of it very healthy years.



pippersmom said:


> Brenda, just seeing this now. I'm so sorry to hear about your Dad. :grouphug:


Thank you so much Kathy. Hugs back to you too.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Maglily said:


> Sue, Addison, Walter, Denise, Sandi, Sherry, Paula, Kerry, Maggie, Michelle, Pat and Marie,
> 
> thank you so much for all your kind words and prayers. It's means a lot to me. I am not too, too upset, maybe that will come later. Maybe I'm too tired. The worse part is over and it feels like the rest is the easier part, which I thought would be dreadful.
> Yes I agree Kerry, it was an honour to care for Dad and for each day of the kitchen calendar, since December, I wrote my name on the days I was home with Mom and Dad. Looking back, I don't think I could have been there more often and when I was there it was 24/7, so that feels good. In the last couple of years Dad started to say "I love you" which was understood but still, good to hear. And he was not shy to say it, Mom might answer "you too". So when he couldn't talk well, that was enough to say or hear. I feel like nothing is left unsaid because that's pretty much all we need to know.
> ...


Aw Brenda...such a gift to have to be able to look back with no regrets. Such a blessing that I am so happy you have. Love to you my friend.


----------

